# Davidson River North Carolina



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Had a half day to kil on a business trip to Greenville South Carolina. Drove up to the NC mountains and fished the Davidson River.
Caught many Rainbows. Great afternoon of fishing.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome pictures, thank you for sharing.


What fly were you using? Streamer, nymph or dry?


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Double rig. Brown Stone Fly #16 with legs and a #16 either green or red egg pattern.
Also used a San Juan Worm.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nce fish!!!shoulda made a pit stop up here in VA! smith rivers the 7nth best tailwater trout stream in the nation. if your ever down around NC again give me a holler!


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Great Pics! The Davidson is awesome..I did some fly fishing down there last summer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

It's an awesome fishery. I have cousins that live in the mountains outside Hickory and a few years ago they introduced me to that river. Been addicted to trout fishing ever since even though I'm the worst fly-fisherman ever. I always bring my spinning rod to bring the frustration level back down. Been practicing in the back yard though, looks like I know what I'm doing sometimes. Nice Fish.


----------

